# 9th International Slipper Symposium



## PHRAG (Jul 18, 2006)

*9th INTERNATIONAL SLIPPER SYMPOSIUM in KISSIMMEE, FLORIDA*​ 

The *9th ANNUAL SLIPPER ORCHID SYMPOSIUM* under the aegis of the Slipper Orchid Study Group of Florida presents *“SLIPPER ORCHIDS – A FAREWELL PARTY”*, to include the latest trends in hybrids, species and slipper orchid culture, a one-day Symposium on *November 4th,* *2006*, at the Ramada Plaza Hotel, Kissimmee, Florida. *Call Jamie Lawson, 888-619-7687 for answers to questions. E-mail, [email protected].* Speakers, lunch, sales tables, Auction and a real Down South Florida Champagne BBQ Farewell Party in the evening for Paul & Mary Phillips
Note – Registration is $100 --- $25 off fee for registering before October 1st. Or $25 off for groups of 10 or more from your society or judging group. Or loyalty discount for previous seminar attendees (see fee schedule). Lunch and snacks are included in registration fee. BBQ is $10 extra. Call to get on the list early. Ratcliffe Orchids is supplying free seedlings to each paid attendee but your spot in the picking rotation will be determined by the time your registration slip is received. Our plan is to get to Orlando Friday nite, have a fine dinner, stay at the Ramada, go to the Symposium early to buy all the best plants, go to the Champagne BBQ, (designated drivers needed, please), and finally, get some award quality plants at the Auction! This year, in addition to our most excellent speakers of international renown, the BBQ will be a Farewell Party to honour our benefactors, Paul & Mary Phillips of Ratcliffe Orchids who are sadly retiring back to England. Swell but sort of sad orchid fun! Jamie
*NEW LIFE MEMBERS: Jason Fischer and the rest of the clan at Orchids Limited for their noteworthy contributions to Slipper Orchid Culture and their generous contributions of fantastic plants to the Champagne Auction. Other Life Members donating were Doris Dukes & Bill Thoms, Frank Smith, June Hill & Paul & Mary plus, of course, Jamie!*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*BOOKING SLIP*​ 

Name …………………………………………………………ph…………………………….e-mail…………………………………….

Address………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..
q Registration @ $100.00 pp ________________
ÿ Sales table(s) @ $50.00 ea. ________________
ÿ Place(s) for Saturday evening Champagne BBQ @ $10.00 pp ______________
ÿ Accompanying non-registrants welcome for BBQ @ $15.00 pp ______________
ÿ $25 discount for early registration, before 10/01/2005 ___-__________
ÿ $5 discount for attendees of the 8th Symposium ___-__________
ÿ $10 discount for attendees of at least 2 of the 1st thru 7th symposiums ___-__________
ÿ $25 discount if you have attended all 8 previous symposiums ___-___________
ÿ Life Member of the Slipper Orchid Study Group ___*FREE*_**___

______________________________________________________TOTAL___________________

Enclosed check for $…………… ….. *(made payable to Jamie Lawson (Symposium Account)*
Please return check and booking slip to: *Slipper Orchid Study Group, c/o Jamie Lawson, 1301 Welser Ave. NE, Palm Bay, FL 32907*


9th Slipper Symposium in the Conference Room at the Ramada Plaza Hotel,​ 

7470 Highway 192 West, Kissimmee, FL 34747 ph: 407-396-4400 fax: 407-396-4320 ​ 

Where special rate accommodations have been arranged at *$59 PER ROOM, per night*​ 


*Please make your hotel reservation, quoting “ORCHID SYMPOSIUM”*​ 

*Reservations must be received by 10/15/05. Thereafter, reservations will be taken on a space & rate available basis only*​ 

*WEEKEND PROGRAMME*​ 

*Saturday November 4th, 2006*​ 

Lunch on the Patio & break refreshments are included in your registration fees​


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 18, 2006)

*SPEAKERS November 4th *​
*Bill Goldner and Woodstream Orchids*:

*Bill Goldner* is co-owner of Woodstream Orchids, founded in 1990. Bill works with wife and co-owner Lynn Evans-Goldner to develop the Woodstream’s reputation as a source for quality Paphiopedilums and Phragmipediums. He has a Ph.D. in Plant Physiology from the Pennsylvania State University, and also holds degrees in Ecology and Botany. Bill is: an Accredited American Orchid Society (AOS) Judge in the National Capitol Center and is Co-Chair (with Lynn) of the Paphiopedilum Forum held annually in Washington, D.C. He is Co-Chair of the AOS Research Committee and is a frequent speaker on orchid cultivation, hybridization and adventure at conferences and orchid society meetings. Lynn and Bill have spent a good deal of time visiting orchids in their natural habitats in Ecuador, Mexico, Panama, Thailand, Malaysia and India. Their plants have received numerous AOS awards.

*Woodstream Orchids* has grown and changed dramatically since 1990. As a breeder and producer, Woodstream focuses on the seed propagation of Paphiopedilum species and complex standard hybrids and Phragmipediums. In 2002, Woodstream Orchids began a joint venture with Barry Fraser’s *Papa Aroha Orchids* of Coromandel, New Zealand bringing Barry’s amazing and unique Paphiopedilum flasks, seedlings and blooming size plants to the American market. Papa Aroha’s Paphiopdilum complex hybrids, species and novelty hybrids have been very popular in Japan, and should not be missed! In late 2004 Barry Fraser announced his retirement from commercial orchid growing. Woodstream has purchased much of Barry Fraser’s elite Paphiopedilum breeding stock and thousands of seedlings, and will continue Barry’s fine tradition by producing unique high quality species and hybrid Paphiopedilums. Woodstream Orchids is the largest active producer of seed-grown orchid species and hybrids in the Virginia, Maryland, Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, and Washington, D.C. area. In the last few years WSO has become one of the largest breeders of Paphiopedilums and Phragmipediums in the United States. Their web site and on-line catalog is available at: www.woodstreamorchids.com. Bill welcomes preorders.

*SAM TSUI*

*Orchid Inn, Ltd is owned and operated by Sam Tsui and his wife Jeanie. We started growing orchids in the early 1980's and is always been our passion! Sam started **breeding/hybridizing** in the early 1990's and eventually started our home-commercial business "Orchid Inn" in our basement and greenhouses attached to our house. As the business grows, we purchased a six acres property and built our first commercial 6,000 square greenhouse in 2004. *
*In the past 10 years, Sam has been very active in the orchid world, traveling for shows, sales, and lecturing while he still maintains a full time computer software job. At Orchid Inn, Ltd, we continue to specialize in **Paphiopedilums** and **Phragmipediums**. We particularly emphasize species, **Brachypetalum**, **Parvisepalum** and **Multifloral** hybrids. We only select the best, most vigorous parent plants in our collection for breeding/hybridizing. Occasionally, we select the best plants or flasks which are, we believe, outstanding example of their type from our friends around the world to improve our breeding stock. We currently produce 4,000 to 5,000 flasks or approximately 100.000 seedlings annually**. *
*Dr Eric **Christenson*

Dr. Christenson is a research taxonomist with strong interests in the Aeridinae (Sarcanthinae), neotropical floristics, and the conservation of horticultural plants. He authored a monograph of Phalaenopsis for the International Phalaenopsis Alliance (IPA) in 2001. He has done field work in both Guyana and French Guiana and authored the orchid treatment for the Vascular Flora of Central French Guiana. He is also actively assisting David Bennett of Lima, Peru, with a modern inventory of Peruvian orchids. To date they have published 800 illustrations as Icones Orchidacearum Peruviarum, including more than 150 new distribution records and more than 100 new species from Peru. His bilingual florula Machu Picchu: Orchids was published in 2003. His current work in Peru can be read about at: www.andesamazon.org. A prolific author of more than 300, Dr. Christenson is known for his articles that attempt to bridge the gap between taxonomy and horticulture as well as his in-depth book reviews. He is a strong advocate for orchid conservation, particularly ex situ propagation, and actively works with commercial growers to that end. 

*Slipper Orchid Culture Round Table**, *is a highlight of the Symposium as attendees get to ask questions of the top experts world-wide in the Slipper Orchid field. Just listening to these guys argue and tell stories is a kick!


*SATURDAY EVENING NOVEMBER 4th*


*There will be a very nice Champagne BBQ on Saturday night. An Auction of exceptional slipper orchids will be held after participants indulge in an inordinate amount of food and drink.*​


*SUNDAY MORNING NOVEMBER 5th OPEN HOUSE AT RATCLIFFE ORCHIDS LLC, Or someplace else if Paul and Mary have left already!*​


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 18, 2006)

If you want a copy of the flier in word document format please private message Paul (BritishBulldog) or myself and we will send you a copy.

Thanks all.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 18, 2006)

That would be quite awesome to go to.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> and a real Down South Florida Champagne BBQ Farewell Party in the evening for Paul & Mary Phillips



You might even be able to get me there just for that! 
Sounds like a ball....Is Florida safe in November? oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> Is Florida safe in November?



My, my. Well played.


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok seriously, is anyone planning on attending this?


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm probably going to go. I'm still bummed about missing the last one.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 22, 2006)

My son, Curt, just got a job in Orlando this summer, so we're considering going down to visit that week. No definite plans, yet.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, maybe no one else is going, but I am. I just booked a flight, car and hotel. When booking the hotel they couldn't seem to find the discount by mentioning orchid symposium, so I just asked about there regular rates and discounts for AAA and such. Turns out a government employee discount was $5 cheaper, so I went with that. 

Hope to see a few of you there, but if not I'll enjoy myself anyways.

Bob Phillips


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm still planning on going if the planets align correctly (and I can afford it). I would really like to meet Mary and Paul before they head off across the pond.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 25, 2006)

Any one that is considering going might want to book your flights early for a healthy savings. I booked with South West and got quite an deal using the internet special. If they fly from your airport, check them out at http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_air.html

Hope to see you guys down there!


----------



## British Bulldog (Oct 31, 2006)

Please go and support Jamie!!!!!
Just 'cos I a'int there it'll still be goooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Paul


----------



## rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Paul,
I am going and will certainly miss both you and Mary and your wonderful hospitality. Please give her my best. I will also try to keep Jamie from buying too many plants at the auction, yeah right. Anyway I am sorry I did't get to see you before you left but hope to see you soon. Leslie says hello as well.
All our best,
Rob in Glendale


----------



## Mahon (Oct 31, 2006)

Heather said:


> ...Is Florida safe in November? oke:



Very dangerous... very dangerous indeed.

-PM


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey guys, it might be too late but the Ramada hotel has the special under 'Ratcliff Orchids'. I had a 5 minute debate on the phone with the operator until she finally noticed the word 'Orchids'! They won't give you the discount if you say slipper symposium. 

This is a fun, relatively small group of slipper enthusiasts. It is also close to the attractions, so if you go and have time I recommend going to Universal Studios and taking 'The Mummy' roller coaster ride, you won't regret it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2006)

*Timing off again.*

This is the second time I'm in the area a week before or after the Symposium. DAMN! Probably a good thing for my wallet. I'll spend enough at the Paintball World Cup. If anyone is selling kovachii hybrids cheap, someone should pick me up a few.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 1, 2006)

We can't get away that weekend Too many coworkers going out to shoot Bambi that weekend.


----------

